# Bully Sticks and broken teeth



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Cosmo is at the dental specialist today having splints put in for narrow lower canines.

While there, the specialist mentioned to my husband that he's not a fan of bully sticks because he sees lots of broken teeth from them. I was surprised! We've been lucky and haven't had any issues from them in over ten years...I thought they were one of the safer options for chewing actually. Wonder if it depends on type, etc?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I've never heard of bully sticks causing broken teeth. As a matter of fact, I never buy them for my guys, cause Romeo goes through them like the rabbit goes through lettuce, even the thick braided ones (just not worth the money). I give him raw knuckle bones which he loves. I've heard of raw bones causing broken teeth though.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I really can't imagine how a bully stick could cause a broken tooth since they aren't that hard to start with and once the dog starts chewing them they become soft.

Maybe your vet was having a senior moment and said the wrong word?


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

No, I don't think so. It wasn't our regular vet, it's the dental specialist here in the area. My husband did say the vet also said that he of course only sees the broken tooth dogs(being a dentist) and not all the dogs that chew on bullies without issues. He did say though it was one of the main things that seemed to bring broken teeth in. 

We were both quite surprised by it...maybe there's some correlation between the population that gives bully sticks(vs other things that might break teeth perhaps) and those that seek out expensive specialists? :lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

That makes no sense... Maybe for a chihuaua? ...Bully sticks seem to be the least likely culprit. Nylabones and weight bearing bones. But bully sticks??


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

The dental specialist that corrected Ruby's canine base narrow problem also said that bully sticks can break teeth. She also told me that the nylabones and weight bearing bones are the worst offenders for breaking teeth. I asked her what WAS a correct chew toy and she pointed out that Kongs were not as rock hard as a Nylabone therefore a good choice. The main emphasis was.... no chew toys unless supervised.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

You know, as I was reading the posts on this thread, I couldn't help wondering..... what do wild dogs do, loose teeth because they chew on animal's bones and sticks? No one supervises them, and, we all know that they do fine as a species and chew on bones and other things just like our dogs do. So, the question therefor, to me is.... are we breeding our dogs with "soft" teeth?? Is this something we should also be paying attention to as breeders? I know that dogs that are shown (and bred, hmmm yeah right!) need to have all their teeth and placed properly. But, IF chewing on a bully stick breaks a dog's teeth, am I alone in thinking that the dog must have soft teeth? 

Anyway, interesting!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm, interesting. I have personally have never heard of a bully stick causing damage. I would not worry about that, and i would/will still give them to my dog. He has a chip off his upper molar. I never knew what caused it, and i never will.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't say the specialist is way off base - it seems not so common but in his practice he see's more than we do. I would not stop using them unless you see an issue with them. Dogs with good strong teeth will likely not experience any problems but dogs with bad teeth would. Mine love them and their raw meaty bones - and have no problems


----------



## Rainyia (11 mo ago)

Poodle Lover said:


> I've never heard of bully sticks causing broken teeth. As a matter of fact, I never buy them for my guys, cause Romeo goes through them like the rabbit goes through lettuce, even the thick braided ones (just not worth the money). I give him raw knuckle bones which he loves. I've heard of raw bones causing broken teeth though.


My dog fractured one of her pre-molars on a bully stick. I was there when it happened. And nearly 2,000.00 later, It had to be pulled. So, I think it's great t hat you've never had the misfortune of this experience, but I can tell you this does in-fact happen. I was advised to never give my girl bully sticks again.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is an interesting topic, but the thread was started almost 12 years ago. Not all the original participants and dogs are still with us, so I am closing the thread.


----------

